# Some spoons I made.



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Here are some of the spoon have made. I made them the same way as Alleyes w/o the lead. I ended up putting some metallic paint on them. I made most of them rattle too, buy putting the more solid shavings back into the tubing. Also i put some BB's in a couple.

​


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweeet. Do you have to clear-cote those so they don't tarnish up?
Those would work great for perchin'- add a dropper hook with a minnow
just like an Old Pete's spoon! 
Now you gotta fine some shiny stainless tubing too....


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are really nice, Peple. 

I'm wondering if spoons could also be made from the handles of acid brushes:









The handles are hollow, but have a seam that runs down the length of the handle.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool! I hope we don't run the spoon makers out of business.  Can't wait to hit the reefs this spring!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Vc111 you problably could, any hollow metal that won't crack when bent could be used. I filled a bucket of water up and did some jigging. I was very impressed with the action that they gave out. I did put a clear coat on after the pics.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great. I bet even the trout at punderson would hit those babies!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I also made one that looks pretty similar to a jigging rap. I put the split ring in the center and flattened the sides horizontally with the center flattened vertically.


----------

